# T Shirt Labels



## louispaul (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a supplier of custom made t shirt labels


Thanks


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

Where are you located? There is a company, Clothing Labels 4 U which advertises in
this website. If you still need help, private message me and I will send you details.

Aravind.


----------

